# I gave up Smoking



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2011)

Can you tell?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Can you tell?



Congrats Bolas...it's a tough choice to quit, I know!  11 months for me!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2011)

Both of us stopped on Wednesday, how did you manage it Fi ?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2011)

I had a heart attack the next day...Chantix (medication x nine months) also helped.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

Good for you Bolas!

Both at once will make for some exciting conversations!

I also quit a couple of years ago using Chantix, for one month.

It is one of the toughest things I have ever done.

 I wish you both great success.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 19, 2011)

We both went to see Nurse Prune at the health center she gave us a months supply of patches and Gum for free.She was bereft of a sense of humor


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> We both went to see Nurse Prune at the health center she gave us a months supply of patches and Gum for free.She was bereft of a sense of humor



You need a nurse with a sense of humor.  Life isn't worth it unless there's some laughter.  Nurse Prune...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need a nurse with a sense of humor.  Life isn't worth it unless there's some laughter.  Nurse Prune...




So far all of my nurses have had a sense of humor.

They laugh hysterically when I remove my clothes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> So far all of my nurses have had a sense of humor.
> 
> They laugh hysterically when I remove my clothes.



At least they laugh and not run screaming, like mine!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 19, 2011)

Nurse Prune... wasn't that Professor Plum's mother?

Good luck. I stopped cold turkey. Everytime I knew that I would have smoked a pack I threw 5 bucks in a glass. That was my goal, to build up my mad money stash.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2011)

way to go, bolas!  you just bought yourself the precious gift of additional life and breathing time.  don't look back--not ever.  good luck!!  

(believe me, if i can do it, anybody can.)


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Can you tell?


No, but I'll wager your friends can. Actually you may want to steer clear of people you like for the next 2 or 3 weeks if you want them to remain friends.  

Congratulations!  You've made a wise decision.  I quit cold turkey myself 12 years ago, so I know it can be done.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations Bolas.  I've quit many times so I know it's not easy.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats Bolas!!! If I can do it, I'm certain you can!

I quit 8 years ago this next April 1st.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 19, 2011)

I quit on Thanksgiving Day, 2004. I used Zyban. Similar to Chantix, it's a mild antidepressant with no nicotine involved, so you can use it and still smoke if you really have to. What I found was, if I kept my cigarettes and lighter as far away as possible, such as outside on the balcony, I wanted to have a smoke, but it was too much trouble to go get one. Especially at O-dark-thirty when its 42F outside and you're sleeping in a heated waterbed!


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Nov 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Can you tell?



No. 
Every time you want to smoke in the next ten years, come here and write a good recipe for all of us.
I'm with you, my friend, I used to smoke and I know it's really hard to quit. I kept on dreaming my cigarettes for more the ten years


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2011)

There really wasn't much available in they way of quit smoking aids back in 1977 when I quit last.  It wasn't easy.


----------



## Timothy (Nov 19, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Can you tell?


 
Not by reading your posts. Congrats Bolas! I quit my 30 year addiction to them in 1998. I still catch myself patting my shirt pocket.

Can't stand being anywhere near them now. They stink and so does the breath of anyone who smokes. Makes their mouth smell like a sewer.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow, Bolas!  Congrats to you and to all the other exsmokers.  Some day, I hope....


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2011)

Congrats to you and your wife Bolas!! 

*I'm a new non smoker too!!*.........I had the last cigarette of my life 47 days ago and I've *never felt better*.  I tried to quit many years ago and failed but I think it's easier in this society where smokers are rare and sadly, they are treated so badly.  I swear I'll never be an obnoxious non smoker making snide comments to or about smokers.  
I'll not make the mistake again of thinking I can have "just one"........I know I'm addicted to tobacco, so that's not an option.  I used the nicotine patches at first, but am off of them now too.  I found that I had to remove the patch for sleeping or I had really wild disturbing dreams.  I just returned from Hawaii, and for the first time I snorkeled face down for over an hour.  My breathing is better than it's ever been, and I didn't have to come up even once to cough!  
I'd say "best of luck" to you Bolas, but it really has nothing to do with luck and everything to do with commitment. 
I'm sure in your corner, buddy........


----------



## pacanis (Nov 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Congrats to you and your wife Bolas!!
> 
> *I'm a new non smoker too!!*.........I had the last cigarette of my life 47 days ago and I've *never felt better*. I tried to quit many years ago and failed but I think it's easier in this society where smokers are rare and sadly, they are treated so badly. *I swear I'll never be an obnoxious non smoker making snide comments to or about smokers. *
> I'll not make the mistake again of thinking I can have "just one"........I know I'm addicted to tobacco, so that's not an option. I used the nicotine patches at first, but am off of them now too. I found that I had to remove the patch for sleeping or I had really wild disturbing dreams. I just returned from Hawaii, and for the first time I snorkeled face down for over an hour. My breathing is better than it's ever been, and I didn't have to come up even once to cough!
> ...


 
Good for you! I said the same thing to myself when I stopped. I call those people "born again" non-smokers. Like they feel the need to push their new views on you. Or maybe it just gives them the will power to continue on by putting other smokers down and making faces when they light up


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2011)

When my kidney's failed I was frantic in the hospital  because I couldn't smoke. one night I just decided this was it. I had my daughter toss all my smoking goodies even lighters. Since I was so sick not mush really interested me. I began to read, and help others in the same predicament as I was in.  I found talking to others helped. I know it's hard, but envolve yourself in things you love If you love painting and do it an hour a day I find painting 3-4 hours tires me out. Stay away from  the places you've smoked and the times you smoked do something else you can do this. I know if I can you can. It's been almost 6 years for me. Good luck.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 19, 2011)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> Congrats to you and your wife Bolas!!
> 
> I'm a new non smoker too!!.........I had the last cigarette of my life 47 days ago and I've never felt better.  I tried to quit many years ago and failed but I think it's easier in this society where smokers are rare and sadly, they are treated so badly.  I swear I'll never be an obnoxious non smoker making snide comments to or about smokers.
> I'll not make the mistake again of thinking I can have "just one"........I know I'm addicted to tobacco, so that's not an option.  I used the nicotine patches at first, but am off of them now too.  I found that I had to remove the patch for sleeping or I had really wild disturbing dreams.  I just returned from Hawaii, and for the first time I snorkeled face down for over an hour.  My breathing is better than it's ever been, and I didn't have to come up even once to cough!
> ...



Fantastic, Kayelle!  And good for you and Pac and others for not being self-righteous.  Kades, you too have the right attitude.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 19, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Fantastic, Kayelle!  And good for you and Pac and others for not being self-righteous.  Kades, you too have the right attitude.


I find myself very angry when I had to listen to someone  want to give me a lecture. They never smoked and felt I couldnt do this and so I try never to give that gas to someone else it hurts and It is rude so If you want those of us who have stopped smoking to be kind and polite and not KICK you be kind not I know better than you.!!!!
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have no problem hanging out with my friends who smoke, I just stand upwind.  I still love them and will never fault them for their choices.  When I get so frustrated I can't think straight they are the first people to jump in the middle of me, stopping me from following through my threat to start up again.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 19, 2011)

i didn't give up cigarettes without a fight.  two times i quit for over two years and still went back to smoking.  there were many, many other attempts ranging from a few months to over one year.  when i finally accepted the fact that i could not smoke one cigarette, or ever be a part-time or occasional smoker, i had one last ditch scheme:  it was a time of heavy drinking and partying in our circle at the time.  i decided that i could maybe get away with smoking once i'd had four or five beers or drinks.  my reasoning was that smoking only when i was high wouldn't properly "register" in my brain, and i wouldn't wake up the next morning wanting a cigarette.  that part of the night would have been more or less "forgotten" in an alcohol haze...and at first my nicotine cravings were largely absent.  the weekend would come, and i would wait until i was well in my "cups" before lighting up.  for a month or so, i was indeed a weekend smoker.  i did not buy or use cigarettes at all during the week.  funny thing happened sometime into the second month though:  i suddenly had a very strong urge to drink--more and more--during the week.  i finally had to abandon my smoke-while-drunk experiment.  i eventually realized that my nicotine-craving brain would cause me to become a raging alcoholic, just so i could pursue my smoking addiction.  that was my last self-deception about cigarettes.  i still have dreams about smoking, but no delusions....


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 19, 2011)

vitauta said:


> i didn't give up cigarettes without a fight.  two times i quit for over two years and still went back to smoking.  there were many, many other attempts ranging from a few months to over one year.  when i finally accepted the fact that i could not smoke one cigarette, or ever be a part-time or occasional smoker, i had one last ditch scheme:  it was a time of heavy drinking and partying in our circle at the time.  i decided that i could maybe get away with smoking once i'd had four or five beers or drinks.  my reasoning was that smoking only when i was high wouldn't properly "register" in my brain, and i wouldn't wake up the next morning wanting a cigarette.  that part of the night would have been more or less "forgotten" in an alcohol haze...and at first my nicotine cravings were largely absent.  the weekend would come, and i would wait until i was well in my "cups" before lighting up.  for a month or so, i was indeed a weekend smoker.  i did not buy or use cigarettes at all during the week.  funny thing happened sometime into the second month though:  i suddenly had a very strong urge to drink--more and more--during the week.  i finally had to abandon my smoke-while-drunk experiment.  i eventually realized that my nicotine-craving brain would cause me to become a raging alcoholic, just so i could pursue my smoking addiction.  that was my last self-deception about cigarettes.  i still have dreams about smoking, but no delusions....



 Vit !!  Thanks for the insight.  At one point I thought maybe substituting vino for ciggies might be a good plan.  You're story gave me a  wake-up call, and a good laugh....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2011)

This thread is interesting to me.  We share a common addiction but, we all have had to find our own way in our own good time.  I agree with Pac and Kayelle about not becoming a preaching ex-smoker.  I still miss it as much as I miss some of the people that have passed away in my life.  The time just came for me to let it go.  Like my grandmother used to say "We all trudge up Fool's hill.  When we stop to rest we can look back over our shoulder and see how far we have come."


----------



## buckytom (Nov 20, 2011)

congrats bolas!! i hope you stick with it.

i've been trying to get my wife to stop smoking for 20 years. the only time she stopped was when she was pregnant, but then went back to it a few months after our son was born from the stress of her mom dying. i've gotten to the point where i'm tired of hearing myself complain to her about it. 

actually, i kind of screwed myself in a way by complaining about it, and enlisting my son to help try to get mom to quit. i used to smoke an occasional cigar and was given a few of the beauties over the past few years, but i can't light one up in good conscience or possibly pass on some bad traits to my boy. one - that it's ok to smoke, but also to not mean what you say. i've had many opportunities to enjoy a good stogie, like on fishing trips, weddings, camping trips, or relaxing by the pool, but i can just see his little face seeing me be an unhealthy hypocrite. 

i just hope they don't dry out too badly before he gets old enough to understand that moderation in this case is ok, and cigarettes are a totally different deal. i don't know anyone who smoke just a few cigs a year.

bolas, if you ever feel like smoking cigs again, search online for info on how they are made. cigarettes are only part tobacco inside the paper wrapper. a large percentage, almost half in some cigarettes, is actually paper that's been soaked in a solution of tobacco tea and other chemicals (the addictive and cancerous ones that are supposed to make it taste better), then shredded to make it look like tobacco. it's a great scam that's been working for a long time.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouragement, Nurse Prune would give you all a gold star.
The other good news I got last week when I finish my non oxaletes diet for my 3 kidney  stones Mick,Kief and Brian (I called the third one Brian because it does not move).The stones have stopped growing and the Laser Consultant Frank Zappa, a very funny 37 yrs old Sikh said he could blast them with his star wars tool.I asked Frank why he did not wear a Turban he replied nurses keep forcing him onto a stretcher and demanded the name of the ward he escaped from.I was his last app so we took tea discussed food and the greatest football club in the world LIVERPOOL FC. He moved to the area just so he could watch the mighty reds.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 20, 2011)

I am far from a preachy, annoying, obnoxious former smoker. In fact, when I was working I would hang out downwind of the smoking area because I still love the smell of burning tobacco. I don't like the smell of a dirty ash tray, or a smoker's breath, but then I never did when I was smoking either.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

My hat is off to you, my friend!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Congratulations!

I started smoking when I was 15 years old, and I quit a few times over the years. The last time I quit was January of 2010, and I made it until a couple of months ago. This has been a bad year for me as far as stuff going on, and I fell off the smoke wagon. It's all been nerves. I've had bad news from my family a few times this year, and they're about 3000 miles away. I know it's just a nerve thing. When I quit, it was cold turkey and never thought about it. Some people can do it that way, some can't.

I wish you all the luck in the world!! It is the hardest thing for some people.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2011)

when i quit smoking, cigarettes cost about $2.50/pack.  today, a pack costs $5.00 in virginia, and in some places in the u.s., much more than that.  

bolas, i don't know what cigs cost in scotland, but let's say 3 1/2 pounds for now.  after the first few incredibly difficult days when the urge to smoke repeats thousands of times hammering at your will, it gradually slows in frequency, if not in intensity.  this can be the perfect time to introduce a monetary incentive. i was a heavy smoker--two to three packs per day.  how much did you smoke, bolas?  how many packs between you and mrs. bolas?  start a victory fund!!  put the money not spent for cigarettes every day into a "victory bowl"!!  when the spirits are flagging and the will gets shaky at times, (and  they/it will), the new fund can offer you a new diversion:  what shall we buy with this money that's piling up here?  you can project the money you will have at the end of the first month--maybe you can buy an ipad, or pay for your christmas, or donate to the local soup kitchen.  get what i mean?  i did this when i finally quit smoking.  it helped me to get past some shaky times.  my wardrobe got a big boost from my no smoking fund--i was styling like a top model for a while there....every little bit helps, bolas....


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

vitauta said:


> when i quit smoking, cigarettes cost about $2.50/pack. today, a pack costs $5.00 in virginia, and in some places in the u.s., much more than that.


Over here in WA state, they are over $8 a pack


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Over here in WA state, they are over $8 a pack




good grief!  at these prices it's a wonder anybody can afford a cigarette habit today!  smoking--what a powerful addiction....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Over here in WA state, they are over $8 a pack



Are you close to Idaho VB?  They are cheaper there than WA and MT.  My boss drives through weekly and stops for herself, she offered to stop for Shrek, I told her not to bother, he's going to quit if it kills me.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 20, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you close to Idaho VB? They are cheaper there than WA and MT. My boss drives through weekly and stops for herself, she offered to stop for Shrek, I told her not to bother, he's going to quit if it kills me.


Yeah, they are down to the right. This isn't going to last. I went all of last week without one, until Friday. My Grandma (in NY state) has been in and out of the hospital this year. She suffered a bad heart attack last Jan, but she pulled through. The last month she has been up and down. Come to find out she had a mild heart attack (I think they are called silent) recently. She wasn't eating anything. My family didn't know if she was going to make it through this weekend, and I'm clear out here in WA state. I talked to my mom yesterday, and she is doing better. THANK GOODNESS!! I spent most of my childhood over at Grandma's house. They have her in a nursing care facility now in my hometown, and I finally got the phone number to her room so I can call her tomorrow.

Sorry, didn't mean to drag that out..... just trying to give you an idea of why I have been a nervous wreck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yeah, they are down to the right. This isn't going to last. I went all of last week without one, until Friday. My Grandma (in NY state) has been in and out of the hospital this year. She suffered a bad heart attack last Jan, but she pulled through. The last month she has been up and down. Come to find out she had a mild heart attack (I think they are called silent) recently. She wasn't eating anything. My family didn't know if she was going to make it through this weekend, and I'm clear out here in WA state. I talked to my mom yesterday, and she is doing better. THANK GOODNESS!! I spent most of my childhood over at Grandma's house. They have her in a nursing care facility now in my hometown, and I finally got the phone number to her room so I can call her tomorrow.
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to drag that out..... just trying to give you an idea of why I have been a nervous wreck!



Sorry about your Grandma.  It's tough being far away, I know!    I've had some close calls with cigarettes the last 10 months, hardest thing I ever did.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 30, 2011)

vitauta said:


> when i quit smoking, cigarettes cost about $2.50/pack.  today, a pack costs $5.00 in virginia, and in some places in the u.s., much more than that.
> 
> bolas, i don't know what cigs cost in scotland, but let's say 3 1/2 pounds for now.  after the first few incredibly difficult days when the urge to smoke repeats thousands of times hammering at your will, it gradually slows in frequency, if not in intensity.  this can be the perfect time to introduce a monetary incentive. i was a heavy smoker--two to three packs per day.  how much did you smoke, bolas?  how many packs between you and mrs. bolas?  start a victory fund!!  put the money not spent for cigarettes every day into a "victory bowl"!!  when the spirits are flagging and the will gets shaky at times, (and  they/it will), the new fund can offer you a new diversion:  what shall we buy with this money that's piling up here?  you can project the money you will have at the end of the first month--maybe you can buy an ipad, or pay for your christmas, or donate to the local soup kitchen.  get what i mean?  i did this when i finally quit smoking.  it helped me to get past some shaky times.  my wardrobe got a big boost from my no smoking fund--i was styling like a top model for a while there....every little bit helps, bolas....


Vit mate, 2 weeks today and we are still smoke free, some of it is fear of our friday visit to Nurse Prune who it is said can smell a 5 day old relapse from the car park.
Marlbro cost about $10 a pk here and we would go through 2 a day. The prob was that my wife the stalker was also the smuggler.In Serbia M's are about $2.5 a pk, she brought back 40 cartoons last time.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2011)

how in the world do you hide 40 cartons through customs??

i've muled 50 grams or so of pot into bermuda before, but cartons??


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 30, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Can you tell?


 
That is awesome! It only gets better! I quit cold turkey about 10 year ago and don't miss it at all. Everything smells better,tastes better and the occasional hangover is reduced tenfold. No more pin hole burns in your clothes etc either.l


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 30, 2011)

Indirect flights, from Belgrade(non EU) we fly to a German airport(EU) the bags go to the next plane without checks.The flight is then EU to EU so there are no custom checks.
We had a family friend in the 60s who was quite famous for 2 things.
1 his sculptures.
2 he sailed into New York in a yacht with a huge amount of ganja on board, the yacht was being followed, the customs gave him clearance and waited to catch everyone, he sailed off after a few hours, the feds followed the wrong yacht. The feds caught him but the money and ganja was never found.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2011)

gotta love eu security. except for london, though.

they can match ass pimples to file photos in london...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 30, 2011)

Tom in 2008 she brought 100 Cohibor 56's from Cuba via Freeport Bahamas into Fort L . We went to Freeport on the Discovery Ship and returned on it 6 days later


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2011)

I am happy for both of you!  

I know how difficult it is for one person to quit, I can't imagine what it is like for two.

I thought one of you would be seen digging by night in the garden!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 1, 2011)

Aunt Bea said:


> I am happy for both of you!
> 
> I know how difficult it is for one person to quit, I can't imagine what it is like for two.
> 
> I thought one of you would be seen digging by night in the garden!


Bea.What do you mean both I have lived like a monk for the last ten yrs


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Dec 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Bea.What do you mean both I have lived like a monk for the last ten yrs



Bolas, amigo, where you the monk in charge for the monastery pantry?


----------



## slett (Dec 2, 2011)

I quit smoking 5 years ago this Sunday. After smoking for over 20 years. No problems, no cravings at all.  Allan Carrs easy way to quit smoking.  Read the book a I was done with smokes forever
I remember the days of cooking at home with the ashtray beside the stove!


----------



## Slabocans (Dec 2, 2011)

4meandthem said:
			
		

> Everything smells better,tastes better and the occasional hangover is reduced tenfold.l



This is so correct!
 I gave up about about 4 years ago.
Also for your reference Up to $18 a pack in aus!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Vit mate, 2 weeks today and we are still smoke free, some of it is fear of our friday visit to Nurse Prune who it is said can smell a 5 day old relapse from the car park.
> Marlbro cost about $10 a pk here and we would go through 2 a day. The prob was that my wife the stalker was also the smuggler.In Serbia M's are about $2.5 a pk, she brought back 40 cartoons last time.





thank god for the nurse prunes of this world!  they help keep us partway honest....


----------

